# Av Class suggestions



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

I made the decision to buy a beacon and _safely_ explore the back country. I am looking to take a Level 1 class. I am in the Denver Metro area. Anyone have any recomendations based on the following criteria: instructors, classroom time, outside hands on classroom time, and cost? I found a good page on Avalanche.org but the costs are kind of all over the place. What should I look for in a class also? 
Thanks for any feed back. ~Jamie


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey Jamie. I have no info on classes around here, but have decent experience in evaluating snow conditions, transceiver use, etc. It's hard to beat a formal class, but if you don't end up taking one- I have some books on the subject and can go over various conditions to be aware of whenever we get out and do some riding. I have a cell now too: 303-472-4100. -Dave


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

id say that if there is a class offered where you are wanting to spend your time, take it there. get some good insight to the aspects and snow pack of where you want to play. the level one class is pretty straight forward and you are sure to learn allot were ever. my first choice would be silverton as far as schools go. good call on taking a class. have fun, be safe.
peace.
MM


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey there,

Very sound advice has already been offered here but I thought I'd toss out one more idea. Just today we finalised a really cool grassroots workshop that I think you're going to dig.

Friends of Berthoud Pass is running an avy clinic for the whopping price of $10. Yeah I know it sounds absurd. Stay with me here...

The clasroom session will be taught by Halsted Morris, one of the best avy instructors around. Hacksaw has spent his entire career studying snow, and is a helluva fun guy to hang out with. He's good. REAL good.

The on-snow is a really more of a practicum since if we billed it as a "avy course" we'd run headlong into permiting and liability issues with the USFS. Instead we'll be out there working together like a study group before mid-terms. If you know the most about a certain portion of what we're doing, you are the "instructor" for that portion.

That said, we'll have former patrollers and professional guides who are certified avy and OEC instructors on hand, as well as local dirtbags who know more about the terrain and snowpack up there than anyone. Trust me, the on-snow will bring together several hundred combined years of expertise. I guarantee everyone will walk away learning something new.

The classroom part is 12/18/04 in Denver. The on-snow sessions will be at The Pass. Not sure about dates for that yet. Click this thread for more details.

Drop a line to [email protected] with your full name and reserve yourself a spot. It's filling up fast, so act quick. Hope this is useful.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

I took a level 1 course with diamond peaks ski patrol last February. I was pleased with the experience. Only $55. Cheapest full blown level 1 I've ever seen offered to the public at-large. Only downside...based in Ft. Collins. No biggie to drive to Cameron Pass for the field day on Saturday, as it's always fun to explore new areas...but driving up Tues/Thurs to Ft. Collins was a pain. But, it's only 2 days...

www.diamondpeaks.org

doesn't look like they have 2004-05 classes listed yet, but shoot 'em a note...


----------

